# 1st King of 2017 on OIP



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

According to the pier website:

29.03#'s Angler, Kim


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, Ive been pier fishing for nearly 50 years and never heard of a king caught in January around here. Congratulations.


----------



## Intervention (May 12, 2015)

Which pier...


----------



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

Okaloosa
Island
Pier


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Ive seen people loading up on cigar minnows at the navarre pier the past few days. Lots of them still around. Hope not, but that king may be indicative of warm winter waters = busy Hurricane season. Congrats , nice king!


----------



## Intervention (May 12, 2015)

...says it right there in the title huh...

Nice King!


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

King from the pier in January? Whaaaaaaat??? Congrats to the angler!


----------



## prokat2200 (Jul 28, 2016)

Heard some blackfins have also been caught recently. Damn global warming


----------



## HarleyMan (Nov 5, 2015)

Nice King...


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

That's crazy!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Not only a king, but a nice one.
Whyme


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

Small king 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

Just kidding nice fish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

Might have to go trolling in the kayak this weekend, well, except for the predicted 10+' waves...oh well, Nice King!


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Cigs are definitely still off Navarre Pier...loaded up few days ago. 

Dimebag....


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Wow, and I was wondering if they would be around middle of April when I get down to PC. Nice, and very encouraging! "Keep a line in the water" Fishin Don


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Good thing the new head of the EPA is a climate change denier!


----------

